# Huawei P9 Lite App zur SD Karte



## BartholomO (5. Juni 2016)

Hey Leute, 

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit beim Huawei P9 Lite die Apps auf die SD Karte zu verschieben? Hab schon in den Einstellungen als Standardpfad die SD Karte gewählt, allerdings installiert er trotzdem jede App auf dem Internen Speicher. 

Habe schon diverse Videos gesehen im Internet wo man mit Android 6.0 einfach auf die entsprechende App gehen soll, dann unter Speicher und dort ist dann Speicherort ändern, diese Option gibts leider nicht bei mir. 

Oder hab auch gesehen dass man die SD Karte formatieren kann und dann als Internen Speicher bestimmen kann, auch die Option hab ich nicht gesehen. 

Würde mich über Antworten freuen.

MfG

BartholomO


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (8. Juni 2016)

Ich hatte das Problem auch, dass ist immer sehr nervig.
Bei mir hab ich ein extra Programm geholt, ES Datei Explorer, mit dem konnte ich dann die Appordner verschieben, das war allerdings mit viel ausprobieren verbunden.


----------



## DatRobinPlays (25. Oktober 2017)

Mit diesem Trick sollte es möglich sein: https://datrobinplays.de/?dir=Lexikon/Huawei P9 Lite - Apps auf SD Karte verschieben


----------

